# Hillary: I'm The Jfk Of 2008



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*VOWS TO BEAT ODDS*

By MAGGIE HABERMAN Post Correspondent

March 11, 2007 -- NASHUA, N.H. - Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton invoked the campaign of the nation's lone Catholic president, John Kennedy, last night as she talked about her challenge in becoming the first female commander-in-chief. 
"He was smart, he was dynamic, he was inspiring and he was Catholic. A lot of people back then [1960] said, 'America will never elect a Catholic as president,' " the White House hopeful told the New Hampshire Democrats' 100 Club fund-raiser here. 
"But those who gathered here almost a half century ago knew better," she said. "They believed America was bigger than that and Americans would give Sen. John F. Kennedy a fair shake, and the rest, as they say, is history." 
Noting women are "the majority" of voters and are in the workforce in "record numbers," she added, "So when people tell me 'a woman can never be president,' I say, we'll never know unless we try." 
Kennedy's name is most often invoked by supporters of Clinton's main Democratic rival, Sen. Barack Obama, usually comparing their charisma. 
Clinton also rapped the White House, accusing President Bush of creating "invisible Americans" across the country. "We no longer have a president who puts people first," she said, citing veterans waiting for treatment, first responders, single moms needing child care, the middle class and the working poor. "You are invisible to this administration."

Full Story: http://www.nypost.com/seven/0311200...alnews_maggie_haberman_post_correspondent.htm


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> "He was smart, he was dynamic, he was inspiring and he was Catholic.


And your a dumb, liberal, c*nt...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Got that right andy! Somehow I cant see her swiming for miles in shark infested waters dragging a man with a broken back with her. And he screwed GOOD LOOKING women not that 2amthebarisclosingtrash that bubba nailed.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hillary needs to replace the "F" with an O and add an E after the K.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

good one NE.........


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I hate that bitch. She's like everyone's ex wife. Arrgh.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The JFK of 08'? I think she meant to say the DYK of 08'...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think that's the wrong end...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

evil witch or black muslim , i can't decide


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll still take her over Barack Osama.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll take neither, thank you. I still wonder how many coconuts she can spit out of her monkey, though.

Further, I think she's confusing "selfless acts" with "selfish acts": John had the former, she the latter.

Syphilitic pig.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate her......She is a piss flapper lapper from way back (Wellesley College Alum)


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mongo, I haven't heard the PF thing since the academy...made my day!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> evil witch or black muslim , i can't decide


You just described the Dem ticket in 08'


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_You just described the Dem ticket in 08'_

sad but true

and if the media plus hollywood can get the sheep up in a lather, one will be our new president


----------

